

WebViewProxy for iOS - easily intercept requests from UIWebViews - marcuswestin
https://github.com/marcuswestin/WebViewProxy

======
marcuswestin
This tool complements WebViewJavascriptBridge really well for HTML5 apps on
iOS. (<https://github.com/marcuswestin/WebViewJavascriptBridge>)

